# Eclipse hintergrundfarbe



## padde479 (24. Jul 2007)

Hi @all,

wie kann man die Hintergrundfarbe des Editors von Eclipse ändern? Bei mir ist alles in einem doofen grau, möchte aber gerne weiß als Hintergrund im Editor haben.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jul 2007)

hab grad nur Version 2.1 zur Hand, da gibts unter 
Preferences, Java, Editor, Syntax 
ein Feld 'Backgroud Color', mit System Default oder eigener Wahl

unter Windows gibts noch die generellen Design/ Anzeige-Einstellungen,
falls bei dir auch in anderen Programmen die Fenster grau sind


----------



## padde479 (24. Jul 2007)

Hi,

also den Hintergrund des Editor habe ich auch weiß einstellen können. Gott sei Dank. Allerdings sind die Hintergründe vom _Package Explorer_, _Outline_, _Problems_ und _Console_ auch noch grau. Wo finde ich denn diese Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jul 2007)

Die Views müssten sich eigentlich ans System look and feel anpassen. Liegt also an deinem Window Manager.


----------

